# BEST Judo team in the USA



## Champ-Pain (Jul 18, 2011)

I am really interested in finding out - what USA Judo team is considered the BEST all around - for jr players - under 16 years of age or younger, at this moment. I will give my top 2 teams - Please give us your opinion on your top 2 or 3. Don't even think about voting for you own club... Thanks

These are my picks/votes:

1) Sensei Evelio Garcia - Budokan Judo, in Hialeah Fl.
2) Sensei Serge Bouyssou - Mayo Quanchi, in West Warwick R.I.

I believe the BEST talent, at the present time, comes from Florida Teams in Miami: Budokan, Champion, Falcon - Ki Itsu Sai (Coral Springs), Onikuso (Ft Lauderdale), Panther (Pembroke Pines), etc. - listed in "ALPHABETICAL" order.


1) Florida
2) California
3) Hawaii
4) Texas
5) Rhode Island

What state do you think has the BEST talent, over all?


----------



## Champ-Pain (Nov 2, 2011)

In view of nobody replying to my OP - let me ask this...

What's the BEST all around jr Judo club in your area and why do you believe it to be so?


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 12, 2011)

BJJ and MMA in my area has been shallowed up Judo. Judo clubs are almost non-existent.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 5, 2012)

Agreed!  Florida has some of the best Judo in the U.S. period...  Many of the schools are now focusing a lot more on Ne Waza due to the big influx of BJJ over the past two decades...  Miami has already been mentioned...  But Central Florida and Sarasota clubs also have some strong players as well!


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2012)

Judo is hugely popular all around the world, we'll see that in a couple of months in the Olympics. I guess we'll see who your best Judoka are then.


----------

